# Privacy act, Ch66 s10 violation???



## hann2723 (Jan 29, 2007)

I need to know if someone I work with that has a personal laptop that they are maintaining personal info on, if that is ch66 violation? I am a police officer in Monson and also an active duty military cop. i read the ch66 s10 and it states that police officer info is not allowed to be given out. i know he has violated CORI in that laptop and i am going to take my complaint to my commander, but I want to make sure before I do that he is violating ch66 also, along with privacy act. please let me know!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

MGL 66-10 is the public records law, the state equivalent of the FOIA at the federal level. It exempts the personal details of police officers (address, etc.) from being released on demand. I'm not sure why you think CORI ties into it.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Go get em cowboy.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm guessing he means this other "cop" was using CORI for personal use. The better question is why would anyone on this site help you with what appears to be a personal vendetta against a fellow officer? Are you in IA? If so....well, you know.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like there's not a whole lot going on in the metropolis of Monson.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm guessing the issue is with some one at the base and not in Monson.

Am I right?


----------

